# Dovecot vs. Cyrus IMAP



## obsigna (May 29, 2019)

I got running 3 mail services using FreeBSD which I setup using Postfix/Dovecot. In the distant past (> 10 years) ago I had running mail servers with Postfix and Cyrus IMAP. However, I was not involved when setting it up. I remember, this and then, the mail index BDB became corrupted and we were in need to reconstruct it, and it forgot the read status of the mails.

Now, I need to setup a new mail service and I am tempted to give Cyrus IMAP a try again, not because I am unsatisfied with anything of Dovecot, only the latest Cyrus IMAP comes with fully integrated CardDAV and CalDAV support, which would be really a desirable feature.

I described my current setups with Postfix/Dovecot in a BLog post - https://obsigna.com/articles/1539726598.html - and I am looking to replace the Dovecot part with Cyrus IMAP+xDAV.

Does anybody have experiences with the newer versions of Cyrus IMAP and if possibly can share Pro’s and Con’s compared to Dovecot? Some advices would be appreciated as well.


----------



## johnblue (Jun 5, 2019)

obsigna said:
			
		

> Some advices would be appreciated as well.


Since you asked .. don't.



Like you, I have messed with Dovecot/Cyrus and wasted hours and hours.  ugh.

I now use and recommend iRedMail.  It is amazing!



			Install iRedMail on FreeBSD
		


Do yourself a favor and stand up a test box and give iRedMail a try before you go back to hacking on either Dovecot or Cyrus.


----------

